# Bargain!



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Booked our ferry tickets through the C&CC for January. Sea France, £26.75 for one way Dover to Calais for 2 adults, 1 Cheyenne and 1 dog. Bargain I think, especially when through Sea France web site it was £56.75. So Thanks C&CC!


----------

